# Www.microbrewing.com.au American Pale Ale Challenge



## Spesh (19/2/10)

*Introductory announcement for all Brewers (Commercial and home)- Free entry*
*Intro:*
When Australians think of American Pale Ales, we all think of the pioneers Little Creatures Pale Ale, who are worthy to the throne. But there are many great American Pales out there that are not known. From the leading microbrewery of a state, to a the hidden microbrewery in the country side, from the champion home brewer, to the home brewer that tells his mates how good it is, there are great American Pale Ale in Australia. The microbrewing.com.au American Pale Ale Challenge is ready to begin. Is your American Pale Ale as good as you think it is?
Event: microbrewing.com.au American Pale Ale Challenge
*Judges: * 
Alex Troncoso: American Pale Ale Specialist WBC/PRBS/AIBA/BrewNZ Judge. 
Roger Bussell: Beer Guru and past Chief Judge....
Hugh Dunn: Beer Brain and past Chief Judge.....
More on judging soon.
*Cost*: Nothing (Thanks to sponsors and Judges)


http://www.microbrewing.com.au/noticeboard...-challenge.html

For feedback and questions [email protected]


----------



## jayse (19/2/10)

Thats cool! good luck folks


----------



## levin_ae92 (19/2/10)

Oh I'm totally gonna enter, i dont expect to do well, but I would love to at least have one of my creations judged by experts!!


----------



## drsmurto (19/2/10)

Sounds like the perfect excuse to use some of my fresh home-grown chinook :beerbang:


----------



## The Scientist (22/2/10)

I've read the speal twice and didn't find an entry date, anyone know?


----------



## dpadden (22/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> I've read the speal twice and didn't find an entry date, anyone know?




"Note: This is an introductory announcement to let brewers know about the challenge. More information will be released soon."


----------



## Frank (22/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> I've read the speal twice and didn't find an entry date, anyone know?


The extended heading above says late May early June.


----------



## The Scientist (22/2/10)

Cheers, thats good enough for me :beerbang:


----------



## Murcluf (17/4/10)

Reply regarding more detail on the APA Challenge Dates

JS says:
Estimated arrival of entries:
May 24th to May 27th
Judging on May 29th
Post to
Microbrewing
PO BOX 610 
Applecross
6153, WA
Will also be some drop off points around Perth
Will confirm dates this week.

So for us amateurs who haven't got APA down already we either got to pull our fingers out or give it a miss. currently all gear is tied up with lagers and stouts for SABSOSA. So I doubt I'll have any time to put in a APA in, in time.


----------



## Dazza_devil (17/4/10)

I just bottled a master piece but it's an extract version.
Still worthwhile sending a sample?


----------



## Murcluf (17/4/10)

Boagsy said:


> I just bottled a master piece but it's an extract version.
> Still worthwhile sending a sample?


There is no limitations on how you make that I could find, so why not have a go


----------



## Dazza_devil (17/4/10)

Murcluf said:


> There is no limitations on how you make that I could find, so why not have a go




Just noticed that it's judged on the 29th May so 5 weeks in the bottle, perhaps still a little green but a taste test will tell.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (17/4/10)

why did i not see this earlier i only have one bottle of my pale ale left :blink:


----------



## Dazza_devil (17/4/10)

And they want 2 bottles. 
I'm not sure if I could part with 2 bottles of my Maidu Gold anyway.
I wonder how they would jugde a beer that is cloudy from roused sediment that a rough journey stirred up.

edited to say - guidelines suggest that dry-hopped versions may be a slightly hazy


----------



## jiesu (18/4/10)

Shit hey, Why Not I'll send a few of mine off. Worst case scenario Someone enjoys a couple of my home brews best cast a medal 

Good luck all.


----------



## mahonya1 (10/5/10)

Any news on where the drop off locations are around Perth?


----------



## brendanos (16/5/10)

International Beer Shop is listed on the latest update - fine by me!


----------



## brendanos (16/5/10)

You could email [email protected] or call John on 0413 87 2337 to see if he has any other collection points


----------



## brendanos (17/5/10)

Just confirmed with John - the only arranged drop point is IBS, though if you can't get there phone John & he can probably pick up your entry while he is out on the road in the first few days of June.

If you were considering entering but didn't feel that it was worth it (even though it's free) if your homebrew wins, you'll be the proud owner of:

A carton of Little Creatures Pale Ale
A LC t-shirt & hat
1 year subscription to Beer & Brewer
$100 cash
Bragging rights...


----------



## mahonya1 (17/5/10)

brendanos said:


> Just confirmed with John - the only arranged drop point is IBS, though if you can't get there phone John & he can probably pick up your entry while he is out on the road in the first few days of June.
> 
> If you were considering entering but didn't feel that it was worth it (even though it's free) if your homebrew wins, you'll be the proud owner of:
> 
> ...




Any chance I can drop off 2 bottles at the end of this week? I will be visiting from Brisbane later this week and will save me posting the beer if I can hand carry them over.


----------



## jyo (17/5/10)

Spewing I only just found out about this.


----------



## IainMcLean (17/5/10)

I just happen to have an APA ready to go!

Never entered a competiton before - anything I should be aware of, like certain labeling requirements etc?

Also - what type of packaging is best to ship two bottles of beer?


----------



## Spesh (18/5/10)

Thanks Brendan. Perth brewers can call my mobile (0413 87 2337 - 0413 UR BEER). I do laps of the river regularly (Im in Melbourne this week).

2 x 330ml bottles is fine. 

For the brewer who only has one bottle remaining, send it and I'll do my best with it.

Anyone worrying about how transport effects beer, I wouldnt worry. I send beers by post all the time (to awards and to beer judges for feedback). Ive sent black cartons by normal post to Sydney a few times in summer. If you can send it by express post youll eliminate any temperature worries but at this time of the year it pretty good. 

First entry arrived 
http://www.microbrewing.com.au/noticeboard...e-1-3-june.html

My computer crashed on Friday and my Iphone has a blank screen. Both should be fixed in the next couple of days. Appologise if someone has tried to contact me with [email protected] email and I havent replied. FYI - if you drop your iphone in water, apple will give you a brand new one for $250 and take your old one. Pretty good as it not under warranty for water.

If anyone lives in Melbourne and doesnt go to Beer and Brewer expo, you should be banned from drinking beer. David puts a lot of money and time into it and without support it wont happen again. Hopefully he'll make money and eventually they'll be in every state... Same hold for subscription to beer and brewer mag....

Love this site but dont have enought time to enjoy it like I would like.

Thanks


----------



## mahonya1 (12/6/10)

Anyone know when the result sheets are being sent out?


----------



## O'Henry (13/6/10)

I spoke to John last night and he was having a few issues. He said something about this Monday or Tuesday. Should be soon.


----------



## piraterum (18/6/10)

No one else has posted it so I will  

__________________________________________________________
www.microbrewing.com.au American Pale Ale Challenge Results

GLORY FOR FOUR BREWERS

1st Silver - Kevin teWierik (Victoria - UOB Graduate)
2nd Silver Beechworth Brewery (Victoria)
3rd Bronze Bootleg Brewery (WA)
4th Bronze Ben Landsberry (WA ECU brewing student)

31 Entries Total

These beers were judged at professional standard with no ease to homebrewers. Some were very drinkable but did not fit style. The 31 beers were judged by the best of the best: 
Alex Troncoso: American Pale Ale Specialist WBC/PRBS/BrewNZ Judge. 
Roger Bussell: Beer Guru and past Chief Judge....
Hugh Dunn: Beer Brain and past Chief Judge.....

The judges were given numbered ID samples. They only had a number to ID the beer. At the end of judging, the four beers that scored medals were then sampled again. Kevin teWierik and Beechworth were pretty much tied with Kevin teWierik beer narrowly winning the Challenge. Kevin teWierik a home brewer, brewed exceptionally well to win the title. Both Beechworth and Bootleg brewery scored medals which they consistently do in commercial judging at AIBA, PRBS and SRBC. They were both gold medal winners two weeks ago at AIBA with different style of beers. Upcoming brewer Ben Landsberry also performed well wining a bronze.

I estimate that only about 30% of beers entered in commercial beer awards win medals. Winning a medal is very good.

The top four brewers will all be contacted and receive prizes. All entries will have their judges feedback posted. I have to do 4 brews this week so it might take a week to sort them.

(More information about the top entries and brewers will be published this week).

PASSION AND PAIN

Brewers have passion for their beers. Unfortunately with passion also comes pain. When brewers are disappointed with their results it can be painful. When I first entered Nail Ale in the AIBA in 2001, it won no medal. It was painful because the dream was that I was to win it. It was a drinkable ale but not to medal standard. I read the judges feedback and improved Nail Ale to get bronze the next year. The last two years Nail Ale has got gold at AIBA. A long road and a lot of learning. I continuously give my beers to brewers with better palettes. I even send beers interstate for feedback. I havent got the best palette but my ears are a good palette.

JUDGING BY STYLE

Beer is judged by style and scored to how it fits to style. Many beers entered were drinkable beers but scored bad as they did not fit the style American Pale Ale (See Judging sheet below). If youre getting your beer judged then make sure it fits the style right. One beer judged was a very good Belgian Strong Ale but scored bad as it did not fit an American Pale Ale. Many beers judged lacked the strong US Hop Character.

COMPARING BEERS

Im lucky to continuously get Hugh Dunns constructive feedback. He taught me a good way to test beers is to have two at once. For example today I had a Bootleg Stout and a Nail Stout. Tasting them together help points stand out more. Bootlegs Stout tasted better with slightly more body which I will work on when I brew tomorrow. I also find this very effective with same beers from different batches. I like to taste the latest batch of Nail Ale with the batch before. Its a good way of refining a brand. I recommend brewers that entered the APA Challenge to taste their beer at the same time against beers like Little Creatures, Beechworth and Bootlegs pale ale.

BELOW: Judging Sheet

*Style Guidelines General*

American pale ales range from deep golden to copper in color. The style is characterized by fruity, floral and citrus-like

American-variety hop character producing high hop bitterness, flavor, and aroma. Note that floral and citrus-like

American-variety hop character is the perceived end, but may be a result of the skillful use of hops of other national

origins. American pale ales have medium body and low to medium maltiness. Low caramel character is allowable.

Fruity-ester flavor and aroma should be moderate to strong. Diacetyl should be absent or present at very low levels.

A good example of an American Pale Ale is Little Creatures Pale Ale.


*APA Specifications*


Original Gravity (Plato):

1.044-1.050 (11-12.5 Plato)

Apparent Extract/Final Gravity (Plato):

1.008-1.014 (2-3.5 Plato)

Alcohol by Weight (Volume):

3.5-4.3% (4.5-5.5%) (BJCP 6.2%alc has been allowed)

Bitterness (IBU): 28-40

Color SRM (EBC): 6-14 (12-28 EBC)


*JUDGING CRITERIA*

Appearance

Colour 
Clarity 
Head & Retention /3

Aroma

Hop 
Malt
Ester /5

Flavour & Body

Fermentation products 
Bitterness
Body /6

Technical Quality /3

Style /3
_________________________

Total /20


----------



## piraterum (18/6/10)

31 American Pale Ales from 6 different states.

WA= 10
NSW = 9
VIC = 6
ACT = 3
Qld = 2
SA = 1

Victoria took 1st and 2nd ahead of WA with 3rd and 4th. Im surprised NSW missed out but many only missed out by a fraction of a point.


----------



## O'Henry (20/6/10)

I'd like to say I am from NSW, not WA, so technically there was a NSW showing. If only you could studying brewing in NSW somewhere...

Edit: That seems harsh. It wasn't meant to be. Damn you beer!


----------

